# Herbivore Mbuna



## THunter (Jun 30, 2013)

Now that my 75 gallon is up and running. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=268161&start=15 Id really like to feed them the correct amount and type of food.

I have rusties, acei, yellow labs and Mphangas. All herbivore except for the yellow labs (which i guess are classified as omnivores)

Right now Im feeding the juveniles OSI spirulina flake. The rusties wont touch the spirulina flake unless its a big flake, I have to almost exclusively feed them Hikari Cichlid excel floating mini pellets.

Im pretty much gone all day from 6am-6pm so I really don't have the time to feed them by hand, so I rely on a ehiem automatic fish feeder for feeding.

*** been reading up on nutrition here on the forums and it seems a lot of people like to feed New Life spectrum 1mm sinking cichlid pellets. Id like to see opinions on which people think is better, NLS or Hikari excel?

From it looks like, NLS has 34% protein over hikaris 37% (bad? or good?) and has less fillers. Hikari looks like it has all sorts of fillers including MSG?! Will that red/orange pigment of NLS help my yellow/blue cichlid's color pop?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Lower protein is a good idea with herbivores. You only have to feed 1X daily and then it takes 30 seconds. It's a good idea to watch the fish eat to determine health each day. Take a look at Reviews to see Member feedback and keep it out of the forums.


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

My tank is mostly herbivore and omnivore with one carnivore... what would you recommend I feed them? Should I cater to the herbivores? (I plan on only keeping 1 thickskin in the near future)


----------

